# Suggestions where to go/stay



## GavMcc (Mar 17, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I am currently staying in hostels & pensions in Valencia but would like to be able to stay somewhere for several months to see if I like living in Spain. I do not speak the language but will try my best to learn.

I am not looking to stay in the usual tourist areas but do require a location that is ideally accessible by train. I am ideally looking for somewhere that has an outdoors lifestyle for walks and exercising. I am not after an area that gets exceptionally hot. I would be happy to stay in Valencia or the Valencia community but would consider all other options. 

I have a budget for renting somewhere of up to 350 euros per month, any advice on renting is greatly appreciated. Other than being supported by train or bus, I am mainly looking for an area be it town,city or village that is both welcoming and safe.

Thank you in advance,


Gavin


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Albir or Altea? Try googling long-term rentals. Look at the FAQs on here


----------



## GavMcc (Mar 17, 2018)

Cermignano,

thank you for your reply.

I have been looking on several sites such as idealista to various others.

I will look into the areas you mention also. I should have been much more prepared but everything was done on a whim and a prayer but it was an do it now or never thing.

Thanks again


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Ask at the tourist office in Valencia where the rental agents are and do some footwork. If you can find somebody in a locals' bar. Take Spanish speaker from Hostel with you. Also English speaking newspapers online.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

A lot of the rentals on agents websites are out of date or they don't answer emails. From what I read on here, you have to go to them


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Look for 'Aquilar' (to rent) signs on windows of flats etc and check the addresses online for the offices. Tourist office or library may give you a list printed out. Good luck


----------



## GavMcc (Mar 17, 2018)

Cermignano, thanks again for all your replies and suggestions. I will definitely look to do all the things you suggest. 

I have two more days in Valencia then head to Rugat, to a country park for a week. I will then look to hopefully explore the areas you suggested earlier.


----------



## roywood (Nov 1, 2016)

As you may already know, the Valencia transit system is rather impressive, and the regular subway lines extend into the far reaches of the surrounding area. Depending on how much you want easy access to a large city like Valencia, checking towns outside of the inner suburbs might produce some options that meet your needs/desires. Places like Llíria toward the north or Picassent (or beyond) to the south are worth considering. Even Torrent, also on a subway line but a bit further in, likely has flats in your price range. Xativa is a nice size and has a range of accessible diversions. Although it's somewhat beyond the last subway station, you can get local trains to/from Valencia for a reasonable price.

We're in the States now but looking closely at the Valencia area for possible relocation. Somewhat limited experience but we've spent a few months there getting a feel for things and beginning to sort out our options. Good luck!


----------



## GavMcc (Mar 17, 2018)

roywood,

thank you very much for your suggestions and information. It has given me some more food for thought. I have heard of all the areas but will do some further research. 

I will be spending some time out of the Valencia region after a visit to Rugat but will try to visit some or all of these areas and those cerimignano has kindly suggested upon return. 

Dependent on budget I will try to move around and explore as much as possible. I may have to return to the UK for a spell before moving completely but I will have gained some first hand experience and a valuable insight and have options to consider.

Thanks again


----------



## David in Xativa (Sep 21, 2018)

*From a fellow SCOT*

Gavin,

Have you tried Xativa, it the last stop on the metro from Valencia about 30 min travel.

Very safe town, and pleny of walks in the area.

After a lot of trips house hunting in the Valencia region, we have recently bought a house there and plan to retire in a few years.

The town is not a tourist trap, very original sanish, very sociable and wellcoming.

David


----------



## Antoni88 (Sep 23, 2018)

If you want to rent in Valencia city, for 350€ I see it almost impossible. You can look at Torrefiel and Natzaret probably. Not the nicest options though. Probably shared apartment would work for you?


----------

